# Anees Hussain Or Doctor's Inn



## Cancerian13 (Dec 19, 2018)

i want to start my preparation for MCAT (NTS TEST) in Karachi. Can anyone guide to which institute is best for this purpose, ANEES HUSSAIN or DOCTOR'S INN. I would appreciate if you could list the pros and cons of your specific experience.
P.S for anees hussain i am mainly concerned with the North campus


----------



## fox (Mar 1, 2021)

Cancerian13 said:


> i want to start my preparation for MCAT (NTS TEST) in Karachi. Can anyone guide to which institute is best for this purpose, ANEES HUSSAIN or DOCTOR'S INN. I would appreciate if you could list the pros and cons of your specific experience.
> P.S for anees hussain i am mainly concerned with the North campus


----------



## fox (Mar 1, 2021)

Which one is the best? Aneesh or doctors? I want to prep for my Mcat


----------



## Misbah batool (10 mo ago)

fox said:


> Which one is the best? Aneesh or doctors? I want to prep for my Mcat


----------



## km7249765 (10 mo ago)

fox said:


> Which one is the best? Aneesh or doctors? I want to prep for my Mcat


which coaching is best for mdcat aness or doctor in karachi


----------

